# which lift kit is the best/cheapest!!!????



## roadsidedoc

My son wants to left his 06 700se and put 29.5 outlaw 2 skinnys on it so we need to lift and I need your opinions.......


----------



## Polaris425

Check with MTI


----------



## greenkitty7

i got a 2.5 for sale in the sell section too... never been used, with axle spacers for cheap!


----------



## JPs300

Best & cheapest are rarely one & the same. 

MTI has some very nice stuff and buying a new one 2nd hand like noted above makes it a bit cheaper.


----------



## Mudforce

Rubberdown Customs makes a Cat lift too!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

If you wanna go the cheap route, go with a spring spacer lift.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Cat-...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item27c072058d#ht_813wt_1037


----------



## Polaris425

Bah.


----------



## wmredneck

greenkitty7 said:


> i got a 2.5 for sale in the sell section too... never been used, with axle spacers for cheap!


Great lift. Same that's on mine. But watch the axle angles. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## fearless700

I had a gorilla 6 inch lift and had nothing but trouble from there on with broken parts. Too much stress on axles like they say. 

Stay small if you do anything


----------



## roadsidedoc

thanks.....my son is 13 and is not going to wheel it very hard, the spacer lift may be the way to go just to keep the cost down, the wheels and tires are going to nearly break me!!!!


----------



## Whitebandit

I have a 2in extreme on my 07 650h1. I think it was $90-$100


----------



## Rubberdown

We offer our 2" lift kit, we also make the axle spacer kit and we could even set you up with a spring spacer setup if you like.

Our lift kit is sort of overkill, at least thats what we hear when people see it and feel the weight of it.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

I put the spring spacer on my big bear and it sits up pretty good, haven't really got to ride with on yet cause it's tore down gettin carb cleaned/rebuilt


----------



## NMKawierider

Anyone ever use any of those 2" stainless Steel lift kits from SS ATV Plus? I haven't heard any bad things about them and they are only like a hundred bucks or so.


----------



## Rubberdown

nmkawierider said:


> Anyone ever use any of those 2" stainless Steel lift kits from SS ATV Plus? I haven't heard any bad things about them and they are only like a hundred bucks or so.


I havent but I can tell you this, we have had loads of people try a less expensive kit (and in my opinion, my kits are not priced high at all) only to find out they got what they paid for and then come to us to get a better kit with a life time warranty.


----------



## whoolieshop

I'll vouch for rubber down the brute kit was great, installed easily and everything was included 

I'll this about say atv parts and accessories more often than not "you get what you pay for" holds true. 

You might save a couple bucks on a cheaper kit but you might just run into fitment issues or have to replace it because the cheaper kit used substandard fasteners. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp Star

MTI there not cheap compared to the ebay stuff but, you get what you pay for. I would look at Greens lift he has for sale.


----------



## whoolieshop

I didn't notice this was in the cat forum until just now. I'm running a 2" Rick the rocket flex bracket lift and I love it. You should also pick up a set of sannys steer lite bushings you can find them both on arcticchat.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

still got that lift... lol


----------

